# Anyone know a Dog Trainer in Riverside, CA area?



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to know if anyone has a good dog trainer they could recommend in the Riverside inland empire area of California? I am looking for advance training and schutzhund. If anyone knows or has good reviews let me know!

Thank you!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't know him personally, but a good friend trains with Ted Bellmyer somewhere in that area. And she speaks very highly of him. I believe the website is 5ok9.com

You could also try and find her (my friend) here for more info - her user name is The Stig. She is not on here a lot though.


----------



## duc71 (Jun 16, 2011)

Try out our Golden State Schutzhund Club, contact: Marie Weller (951) 353-1252 for detail and mention that Andy refer to you  then you can come to try us our for free two time if you want to join or you can pay $30 each time after that , we have an national helper level ( you google Lionel Maddor look on facebook for Golden State Schutzhund Club) and many experience members. We are an experienced group of dedicated people who train, support and care about the achievement and progress of others.
We meet at Sunday from 8am to 12am and wed from 7pm to 9pm at the club, the club 's location at corner of La Sierra and Blackburn. I hope to see you there


----------

